# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Hỏi về CNC?

## lethanhtungnb89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsxXjeY6vNI

các bác cho em hỏi ở hà nội có đơn vị nào có dịch vụ cắt kiểu thể này ko ạ? 
p/s: giống như link youtube em đưa lên

----------

